# Pulse Fabrication is now on Mt. Buzz!



## Pulsefabrivergear (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello river rats! This is Ty Thomas from Pulse Fabrication. We are excited to let everyone know that we have some great new products on our web site. We are gearing up for a great white water season up here in Idaho. Keep your eyes peeled for our new banner ads on Mt. Buzz for the 10% discount on your first purchase at Pulse Fabrication - Home page

Ty


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

I dig it, fully. What you need to do now is open a thread for product suggestions...


----------



## Pulsefabrivergear (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks Bmfnl! I will have open a thread to get some talk started. Thanks

ty


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks! Just ordered my map holder

Alex


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Is the sale price on the "Oar-ganizer" cargo bags good for custom orders or limited to stock on hand?


----------



## Pulsefabrivergear (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the order Alex. I just got it packed up and running it down to FedEx!

Ty


----------



## Pulsefabrivergear (Oct 4, 2010)

Ture, the 10% off is for stock items only. Sorry. I may have a bag in stock that would fit your boat. What boat are you running or send me some numbers and I can check my stock. Most our bags are based off Maravia models but they may fit your needs

ty


----------

